# No Internet with D-Link DIR-615



## TehPoop (Jun 22, 2008)

I got a new router, a D-Link DIR-615 (hardware version B2, firmware version 2.23) and I have no internet connection with it, wired or wireless, but my Linksys WRT54G works fine


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am assuming you can connect to the router. Log into it and you should be able to check its WAN status. If the WAN is not working then you will have to reconfigure it.


----------

